# Web-Client - SessionBean - WebService



## leni (14. Dez 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe einen web-client für das goolge web service entwickelt. Jetzt müsste ich diesen Client in ein SessionBean packen und dieses wieder als Web-Service veröffentlichen.

Weiß jemand wie ich das am einfachsten angehe bzw. kennt jemand gute Online-Literatur wo die entsprechenden Steps dafür gut erklärt werden?

danke im voraus

leni

PS: Ich verwende jboss, axis und eclipse.


----------



## leni (14. Dez 2005)

Also wie man ein SessionBean als Web-Service veröffentlicht ist mir ungefähr klar. Aber wie kann man bitte einen google web client der das google web-service in Anspruch nimmt in ein Session Bean packen??? :bahnhof: 

lg leni


----------



## Gaunt (15. Dez 2005)

Ich weiß nicht was dir Google zurückliefert aber du musst doch nur die Daten in eine Bean packen und das ganze über ein Klasse nach außern wieder bereit stellen. Das ist doch das selbe Spiel wie beim anbinden jeder anderen Backend Anwendung auch. 
greetz
Gaunt


----------

